

Ask NH: How to undelete a comment? - adambyrtek

How to undelete a comment that was deleted by mistake?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I think you can't, although if you turn on "show dead" in your profile, and if
you know what comment it was, you may be able to find, copy, and re-submit it.

Was it a reply to this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1947178> ?? There
is a deleted comment in that thread, but I can't see the content. If you were
the author then it's possible you can.

